

A week of selling software under a "Name Your Price" model - Irradiated
http://www.irradiatedsoftware.com/blog/files/a_week_of_sizeup_sales_with_name_your_price.php

======
patio11
I think you will find that customers are much, much less sensitive to pricing
issues than developers are. This has been the consistent experience of people
on the Business of Software boards.

Really, the best advice I have ever gotten in my business was to get over the
feeling that it was somehow unclean to charge money, and charge the highest
amount I could say with a straight face. (I literally winced when typing in
the price the first time. And when raising it recently. Apparently I care a
heck of a lot more than my customers do.)

There are _significant_ ancillary benefits to charging more. In addition to
not sending 16% of your income to the fine folks at Paypal, you can afford
advertising.

I charge $30 when people who consider themselves my competitors charge $0,
$10, and $22. They apparently think that means a customer doing a comparison
between the two of us will choose them. I think that means that I can afford
to spend more on ads than them every single time. This is a significant factor
when Google AdWords is the major advertising mechanism in my niche.

~~~
Irradiated
I appreciate the advice. There is a clear idealist (developer) vs pragmatist
(business person) clash here that I may need to overcome to survive in this
business.

